

Ask HN: Is there a Python text editor with live updating? - mpjan

I&#x27;ve been using the Calca app for a week now, and I really like the fact that you can type out your calculations, evaluate them in the text editor itself, go back and change variables and functions and they will be updated automatically. See how it works here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;calca.io&#x2F;<p>However, there are things i&#x27;d like to do that would be much easier to do in Python. Does anyone know of a Calca-like Python text editor?
======
fencepost
Calca is more like a spreadsheet than a programming language interpreter, so I
doubt you'll find what you're looking for. You might be able to put something
together that used a more Pythonic syntax for calculations, but that's about
the extent of it.

Even if you worked around the issue of the bulk of the file not being valid
Python, you'd likely run into user satisfaction problems - kind of an "uncanny
valley" of programming editors, where it would interpret just enough to seem
like it was working, but because of a restricted syntax (e.g. are you handling
loops? functions?) would be far enough off to be an irritant.

------
jenkstom
pySpread is very close to what you are looking for. Leo editor lets you embed
python scripts into other documents. IPython isn't all that far away, but a
different direction.

[http://leoeditor.com/](http://leoeditor.com/)
[http://manns.github.io/pyspread/](http://manns.github.io/pyspread/)

